

Google humanoid robot running through a forest - melling
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3201279/Watch-Google-s-terrifying-humanoid-robot-running-forest-firm-pledges-soon-agile-humans.html

======
tired_man
The robots are very cool.

Can someone explain to me why it's important to duplicate the our mediocre
human design for the robot? Our design is fairly flawed, mechanically. I
understand the "let's not scare people" idea, but is that concern actually
relevant?

IMHO, by the time any of the robotics technology is ready to go into
production, that the old people they were worried about scaring will have died
long ago, and those old people will be replaced by people who are today in
their 40s or so.

I think it's fairly safe to say that today's average 40 year-old understands
the concept of robots and wouldn't be particularly frightened or even
concerned by the presence by a robot having four legs and two arms, even if it
was standing upright. The designers could benefit by simplified balancing and
all the practical working knowledge available on multi-legged movement.

I'd probably be startled to find a Big Dog checking me out at night in a
hospital bed, but some upright robot with the suitable production coverings?
That'd be okay.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Kind of a straw man? Upright bipedal forms are very efficient for running,
especially in uneven or obstructed terrain. Horses are good for level plains;
many other runners are bipedal.

~~~
tired_man
Nope, not at all.

I don't think domesticated prey/herd animals are good examples to compare
capabilities.

IMHO, the human leg/knee/ankle/feet are not well designed. Mountain goats
(Dall Sheep, for instance), pumas, and most larger working dogs and cats seem
to fly in the face of your statement about handling obstructed terrain.

Quads rule.

------
melling
Here's a direct link to the YouTube video.

[http://youtu.be/NwrjAa1SgjQ](http://youtu.be/NwrjAa1SgjQ)

The Daily Mail isn't the best source. And I wouldn't call the robot
terrifying. Robots like this will have many positive uses.

~~~
dottrap
To clarify, 'Terrifying' was the article's title, not mine. I thought I'm not
supposed to change it.

The Daily Mail link had pictures for those who don't want to play video.

Also, the Daily Mail link is trending because it made it on Drudge headline.

~~~
melling
Yeah, I saw it as the lead on Drudge. I know some people don’t like the Daily
Mail. Please note that I didn't change your submission, I just thought the
story deserved another chance.

------
JoeAltmaier
Cool. But still has that mincing, crouched gait that so many bipedal bots
have. Its not convincing until I see a clean, smooth gait with limbs fully
extended.

